# Rose v3



## kimbo (31/7/16)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Petrus (31/7/16)

kimbo said:


>



On it's way, a beast of a tank.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Silver (31/7/16)

@kimbo - didnt you like the original Rose?


----------



## Petrus (31/7/16)

@Silver, after I bought the Snapdragon by Eden Mods, I just love their products. The build quality is superb and the flavour is outstanding. All the reviews on the Rose 3 is VERY good. Only downside is the price.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## BumbleBee (31/7/16)

The Rose v2 was great, I remember the flavour being really nice and it had a fairly open airflow compared to what was available back then. I didn't enjoy building on the v2 at all but once it was going it just didn't stop.

This makes me want to unpack it at give it another go, for old times sake

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## kimbo (1/8/16)

Silver said:


> @kimbo - didnt you like the original Rose?


Very much .. i still have it

Reactions: Like 1


----------

